# What am I missing?



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

So yesterday I finally bought a truck off Craig's list that I have lusted after for years, a 1987 f150 short bed single cab 4x4 fuel injected straight six manual 4 speed with granny first and locking hubs. The guy I bought it from could hardly give it away, and I had been having a hard time finding one. Sort of match made in heaven. I would have thought the line of buyers would have gone around the block. So what gives? Was there ever a better hunting fishing rig made?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Very few people want the 6 popper engine, but it was a good one.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect huntin/fishin beater to me. I hope you get a lot of miles out of that rig.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

It's old. We're living in a material world. You're not missing anything, good find! I once had an 88 302 5spd that I loved and just bought a 97 f250

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

It needs some love, but it is all there minus a little paint. Wife says house prices in my neighborhood devalued 10% as soon as I parked it in my driveway. Perfect winter project.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My buddy purchased an 86 shortly after high school graduation. I went back again last year for a reunion and he still had the same truck. To be quite honest I think the straight 6 is about as good as could be had for a wheel drive. Loads of torque and dependable as can be. Too bad Jeeps switched over to the V-6.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As much a I love the memories of some of the great vehicles I've owned, as an everyday driver, I would trade any of them for a new truck or car. The new stuff is so much better in every way.
Now, if the old truck is a project of love, then that's different, enjoy.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I drove IH scouts up until my favorite one spun a bearing pulling a 30' camping trailer 300 miles from home. Cost $750.00 to have the truck and trailer towed home. 
While I was still driving the rental truck I had to use to get home, I went to the chevy dealer and bought a brand new 2001 2500HD. The salesman was pointing out things like temp and compass in the rear view mirror and I'm all "whoa... cup holders!". Lol

I loved my Internationals.... but my new silverado was so much better in everything except hardcore off-roading. I was in the Chicago metro area then and driving those old cornbinders down the crowded expressways was a white knuckle adventure. You didn't steer those trucks as much as you herded them down the road. 

My husband totaled my 01 chevy last year. My 'new' ride is a 97 k1500. It's not a bad truck at all. Whoever thought 3 doors was a good idea should be throat-punched but otherwise I'm not seeing a reason to get into new truck payments again.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

the low rpm torque of the in line six is a perfect fit with the np 235 tranny. Amazing rig for its intended purpose. it cleaned up nice.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Badin said:


> the low rpm torque of the in line six is a perfect fit with the np 235 tranny. Amazing rig for its intended purpose. it cleaned up nice.


That would be np 435, not 235.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I found out what I was missing so far: broken motor mounts, worn ball joints, torn front body mount, rotted bushings for front and rear sway bars, shot a/c condenser and compressor, original six shocks that act like pogo sticks, moaning power steering pump and loose gear box. I will say that when I drive it everyone keeps the heck out of the way, which is a big change from when I drive the Prius, which causes everyone to instinctively try and run me over on general principles.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like a 30 year old vehicle to me. My brother loves his old rigs to but I much more enjoy spending extra time in the hills than under the hood with my newer vehicles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice find! 8)

I think that guys just want the newest thing they can afford so lots of people likely looked past it.

But what they forgot, is that older trucks are AWESOME. That's when a truck looked like a truck and were quite utilitarian and didn't have seat warmers and side view defrosters.

I'd love to buy an older 70's pickup myself. I oogled several at AutoRama a couple weekends back.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Well it's done, just in time for ice out fishing. Enough paint still on it to keep the brush and rocks happy for long time. I will post a picture of the beauty queen as soon as I can figure out how to it.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)




----------

